# Chewy is 1!! :)



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Sometime this week haha I don't have an exact hatch day for her, but we got her at the end of November 2013 and she was just about 8 weeks, so she gets a whole "birthday week" 

She is LOUD, curious, playful, crazy at times, LOUD, very attached, loves to snuggle, LOUD, flighty, and gorgeous! She drives us up a wall sometimes, but I couldn't imagine our little flock without her 

Here are some pictures of her "through the years" aka months haha

First night home:





snuggle fest



where is your crest?



Miss Accident Prone



trying to be a big girl again in the big cage, not so fast!



eagle watch!



carrot face (she is my only bird that will try everything!)



We were confused about gender for a while, but Chewy is officially a girl 





my gorgeous pearl girl 

*


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

:birthday: arty:arty10:arty2:

Happy first birthday Chewy. 
Have an amazing day. Eat a lot of treats. Play a lot and have a blast today.
Bless you little one  :hug:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

What a pretty girl. All your descriptions of her fit my Shiloh to a tee...maybe mine is a girl too....


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Chewy! You are a beautiful young lady. You always make us smile.


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

I know I've said it before but your Chewy is a stunning bird, I just love her markings.
Happy 1st Birthday Chewy arty2::birthday:arty2:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Happy 1st hatchday, Chewy!! arty3: May this be the first of many celebrations yet to come. 
The flock of 13 and I send our best wishes on this very special occasion! :b-day:


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Chewie! Be safe


----------



## Chewie (Sep 18, 2014)

I did have a baby budgie ,that I had from the time he was an egg, I named him Chewy, I thought That was a nice original name, LOl I also have a cockatiel Named mango, which I also thought was original, LOl There are heaps of cockatiels named mango, at least I think I am safe with the name, Tickle-Baby, Splashie-One, Happy-Happy, Ollie-Ollie, Poppet, Jessie, Skyler, Charlie-Bird, Tiny, Buddy-Buddy, The next round of baby budgies I might name after different animals eg Kitty, Tiger, Bear, Turtle, Puppy(?) Little-Chook or The Seinfeld characters, etc just depends on their personality, LOL can you imagine a Budgie named Elaine or Newman! ROFLMHO!!


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 19, 2014)

Absolutely perfect!!! She's beautiful!


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

Happy hatchday Chewy!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Happy Hatchweek Chewy!!! You are as gorgeous today as you were that first night. Congratulations! Through all the achievements, setbacks, and of course comebacks, you have remained strong, sturdy, and courageous. You are beautiful, intelligent, and love to cuddle. You have a mommy that adores you, and fans here on TB who love you. Thank God that you are alive and well. Congratulations!

-Kristen


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday beautiful Chewy , May you have many many more!!!


----------



## PipSqueakZ (Nov 24, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Chewy! You are a beautiful girl!  :best_wishes:*


----------

